

Adobe takes aim at Microsoft and Apple - Readmore
http://www.wired.com/software/coolapps/news/2007/08/adobe_officedocs

======
avehn
Sure Adobe can make products that work better and look better than Microsoft's
current office suites, but arguably Linux has a better operating system,
Firefox has a better browser, and that has not caused people to stop using
Windows or IE respectively. Microsoft is just too well rooted in the corporate
world.

